# Berry Pouch - CP Gear..



## chrisf (30 Jul 2007)

So a new piece of kit has appeared on the CP Gear website... the berry pouch... anyone buy it? Is it an effective low-key addition to the tac vest, or just another piece of nonsense produced by CP gear to be bought by cadets and to eventually end up in their discount bin?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (30 Jul 2007)

I'd say from the fact that we've barely been able to keep these things in stock (http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=574) and the amount of positive feedback we've received from troops that are using them, I would say it'll be a long time coming (i.e. the CF stop using the current tac-vest) before this one ends up in the discount bin, but I'm biased (obviously).  Anybody that's using the thing is more than welcome to post their evaluation, either positive or negative.


----------



## Old and Tired (30 Jul 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I'd say from the fact that we've barely been able to keep these things in stock (http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=574) and the amount of positive feedback we've received from troops that are using them, I would say it'll be a long time coming (i.e. the CF stop using the current tac-vest) before this one ends up in the discount bin, but I'm biased (obviously).  Anybody that's using the thing is more than welcome to post their evaluation, either positive or negative.





			
				Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> So a new piece of kit has appeared on the CP Gear website... the berry pouch... anyone buy it? Is it an effective low-key addition to the tac vest, or just another piece of nonsense produced by CP gear to be bought by cadets and to eventually end up in their discount bin?



Hi Matt

I picked up one of these when I was in Gagetown this summer.  I was in a couple of times when we were talking about various bits of useful kit.  I used mine constantly.  It's great for the stuff that we have to carry, but the Current TAC VEST has no room for, or that you have to ignore tactical reality in order to carry.  So far it has proven to be a very useful, "LOW-KEY" addition.


----------



## noneck (30 Jul 2007)

Just a Sig Op- "or just another piece of nonsense produced by CP gear to be bought by cadets and to eventually end up in their discount bin?"

Bit harsh and unjustified isn't it? I personally have a bunch of CP Gear products that I am quite happy with, to include the new gaitors and the 64 pattern ruck set up. I have an old ops pack that I bought used that is still in great shape and is used daily as a day sack.

CP Gear has obviously moved in a forward direction since Matt moved over. I guess the proof is in the positive feedback on this site and others. A blanket uninformed opinion such as yours.....is merely that!

Noneck


----------



## Franko (30 Jul 2007)

Take it to PMs troops

Back on topic.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*







Edit: pruned the thread.


----------



## DirtyDog (30 Jul 2007)

If I was stuck having to use the TV (which i may be...) this definitely looks like a great addition.


----------



## LordOsborne (30 Jul 2007)

I was in Gagetown recently for my IODP 1.1 course, and this pouch was worn by nearly every single officer candidate (myself included). Some bought only one while others purchased one for each side. The pouches are slim and low profile, designed to fit between the TV velcro squares and the C9/Canteen pouch and hold either a blackberry or FMP or whatever else you want.

Pros: 
a) slim profile and location allows the pouch to be attached to the TV without alerting any standard nazis. 
b) makes stowing and retrieving an FMP much easier and more comfortable than the TV Map pocket ot the thigh pockets. 
c) easy to attach to the TV (although removing and replacing the issued pouches are another story).
d) makes a good place to stuff admin items (FMP on one side, odds and sods in the other) to keep the other pouches free.

Cons:
a) Cost - arguably a little pricey, but for many of us, it was worth the expenditure. Even the cash strapped RMC guys bit the bullet.
b) the small profile does make it difficult to jam the larger or more full FMPs into the pouch.


----------



## brihard (30 Jul 2007)

I got two of them today, and will be trialing them in Wainwright for Ex Maple Defender.

They're a tight squeeze under the pouches, but they definitely fit if you place 'em carefully. It'll hold a pretty full FMP (my intended use for the one) and I'm quite sure that if I get handed a box of C9 the other oughtn't have any problem holding my gloves and whatnot. A rather cleverly thought out pouch, IMHO. One issue is that the zips are pretty high up, and you have to contort your arm a bit to get at it- but if you loosen the shoulders to drop your vest a few inches, it's no problem- plus doing so makes it easier to get at everything else on the vest anyway.

I'll give some actual field feedback late in August after the ex.


----------



## brucekie (31 Jul 2007)

It seems like a good idea for those that need or like to carry a large notepad. Like UMPs on exercises. I think cpgear should come out with a whole line up of differently configured pouches that would replace the c9 of canteen pouch on the tac vest to help make the vest a bit more modular. Things like certain eis that is still designed for the webbing like 521 pouches, c9 barrel bags. As well as additional mag pouchs for the TV and other items to help addresse some of the problems with it.
It won;t make the vest perfect but it with certainly help improve it more that CTS has tried.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (31 Jul 2007)

brucekie said:
			
		

> It seems like a good idea for those that need or like to carry a large notepad. Like UMPs on exercises. I think cpgear should come out with a whole line up of differently configured pouches that would replace the c9 of canteen pouch on the tac vest to help make the vest a bit more modular. Things like certain eis that is still designed for the webbing like 521 pouches, c9 barrel bags. As well as additional mag pouchs for the TV and other items to help addresse some of the problems with it.
> It won;t make the vest perfect but it with certainly help improve it more that CTS has tried.



I've got a MOLLE/PALS adaptor panel for the Tac-Vest that will velcro/strap on to the sides of the Tac-Vest that should be online in the next week.  There's as well as a pouch similar in concept to the Berry Pouch, which holds 2 mags that are secured via bungee retention, allowing the user to double his mag capacity on the tac-vest.  One for the 521 is also being worked on.

C9 barrel bags are a bit more problematic, due to the melt/flame retardant material used as the lining, in that asbestos which is used in some of the older bags is extremely toxic to work with, and other materials such as Kevlar or Nomex are extremely expensive.  There gets to be a point where in doing something like a C9 or C6 spare barrel bag where the cost would push such a piece of kit well above $100, not something that alot of people are going to spend money on.


----------



## chrisf (1 Aug 2007)

noneck said:
			
		

> Bit harsh and unjustified isn't it? I personally have a bunch of CP Gear products that I am quite happy with, to include the new gaitors and the 64 pattern ruck set up. I have an old ops pack that I bought used that is still in great shape and is used daily as a day sack.



Harsh but not unjustified, they've produced plenty of silly and useless equipment, though as of late, they've been producing more and more actually useful stuff, plenty of good stuff too. I've returned as much stuff as I've kept, being unsatisfied with the quality or design. It's why I ask first.


----------



## LordOsborne (3 Aug 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I've got a MOLLE/PALS adaptor panel for the Tac-Vest that will velcro/strap on to the sides of the Tac-Vest that should be online in the next week.  There's as well as a pouch similar in concept to the Berry Pouch, which holds 2 mags that are secured via bungee retention, allowing the user to double his mag capacity on the tac-vest.  One for the 521 is also being worked on.
> 
> C9 barrel bags are a bit more problematic, due to the melt/flame retardant material used as the lining, in that asbestos which is used in some of the older bags is extremely toxic to work with, and other materials such as Kevlar or Nomex are extremely expensive.  There gets to be a point where in doing something like a C9 or C6 spare barrel bag where the cost would push such a piece of kit well above $100, not something that alot of people are going to spend money on.



I would be very interested in this PALS panel you're working on. Sounds like a sober bandaid solution to a bad product, which might actually turn the vest into something useful.  Rough price?


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Aug 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> So a new piece of kit has appeared on the CP Gear website... the berry pouch... anyone buy it? Is it an effective low-key addition to the tac vest, or just another piece of nonsense produced by CP gear to be bought by cadets and to eventually end up in their discount bin?



I picked up one on a recommendation from some of the guys I work with; and have to say it is great.  It gives more room on the vest, and also holds my FMP, without taking up half of a C9 pouch.  The best part is that its zippered, so those things that you don't want to loose won't fall out under the flap.


----------



## brihard (25 Aug 2007)

Post Wainwright review on the Berry pouch.


Sweet merciful crap, thank you Matt.  This should have been part of the TACVEST from the start, once they committed to that abortion of a piece of kit. I did Maple Defender with one on each side of my vest. The pouch will hold a stuffed FMP, and at times I had the other one filled with three 30rd mags and a compass while still able to zip closed. Fair work indeed. When not zipped, the pouches are cinched enough by the C9 pouches that things will be retained. The velcro held securely; my pouches never shifted once.

This pouch significantly improves the capabilities of the TACVEST. While it doesn't properly address ammunition carriage, you can nonetheless stuff a few more mags in it if necessary- although there's also an alternative pouch designed for that. It seemed to me to function exactly as I anticipated; the extra crud that hangs out in my spare C9 pouch made its way into there and freed up those pouches for ammo/pyro as necessary.

Very very solid and well thought out design. Thanks for making it a reality. I'll certainly be considering the magazine panels as an additional accessory to the TACVEST if I'm not issued alternative load carriage for TF 3-08.


----------



## Fusaki (26 Aug 2007)

Personally, I'm more inclined to something like this:

http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=578

Once you add pouches on it's a bit more expensive then the Berry pouch, but it pays off in flexibility, I think. A couple triple mag pouches on one side, a real IFAK pouch on the other and you're good to go.

Speaking of IFAKs, 

Matt, is CP gear looking into a releasable IFAK similar to what ATS and ESSTAC have produced? It seems to be a popular design...


----------



## Matt_Fisher (27 Aug 2007)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm more inclined to something like this:
> 
> http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=578
> 
> ...



You can use the Berry Pouch in conjunction with the Modular Adaptor actually, or the WIMP with the modular Adaptor, or all 3 together (although that would result in quite a bulky sandwich of pouches).

As far as a releasable IFAK, the ATS and Esstac are quite different concepts in that the ATS pouch completely comes off, whereas the Esstac's has a removable insert.  I am working on a releasable panel that will retro-fit onto the CP Gear IFAK and there may be a 2nd gen pouch that will come out sometime down the road.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Fusaki (27 Aug 2007)

> I am working on a releasable panel that will retro-fit onto the CP Gear IFAK and there may be a 2nd gen pouch that will come out sometime down the road.



Cool beans! Just a thought... I'm not too keen on TT's Tear Away Panel because I don't think velcro and buttons would provide strong enough retention. Maybe something like that, but with an added strap and side release like the retention on ATS's IFAK would be better. 

I'm not about to tell you how to do your job, but if I had to guess at what you had in the works it would be something along the lines of the TT Tear Away. Just thought I'd share a bit about what I _don't_ like in their design...

http://www.tacticaltailor.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=281


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Been looking at this pouche too. So just remove the canteen pouche prety much and attach this one?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Aug 2007)

JDMCRX said:
			
		

> Been looking at this pouche too. So just remove the canteen pouche prety much and attach this one?



Just remove either the Canteen or C9 pouch, attach the Berry pouch via the Velcro, then re-attach the Canteen or C9 pouch and you're good to go.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Yeah if i get the camel Pack im going to remove the canteen and the C9 gunner pouch cause i will never be using a C9 nor a gernade pouch in my career well so far.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Ah now i look at it its a small pouche say 1" thick. I undestand perfect im gonna order one of those today and a few other nick nacks.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2007)

JDMCRX said:
			
		

> Yeah if i get the camel Pack im going to remove the canteen and the C9 gunner pouch cause i will never be using a C9 nor a gernade pouch in my career well so far.



Don't replace the C9 pouch with the Berry. Use them together, like a pouch sandwich. Even if your C9 pouch stays empty, it can come in handy for others. And you always want grenades. As a V-tech in the sandbox, believe me, you'll want them when you go out.


----------



## MikeL (29 Aug 2007)

JDMCRX, you do know that you can have other things in the C9/Utlity pouch right... not like it's gonna explode if you put in something other than a box of C9 Ammo.


----------



## JDMCRX (29 Aug 2007)

Sorry guys I now understand the Berry pouch is just a piece that goes inbetween the TV and the C9 Pouch. Just from the pics i saw confused me. Cause in the pic it was not there C9 pouche it was the Small pouch offered by CP. Perfect thanks guys i ordered up one


----------



## chrisf (5 Sep 2007)

So I bought a berry pouch, and a WIMP. Haven't gotten a chance to test either, but both were impressive out of the package. Particularly liked the fact they didn't wuss out on the zipper on the berry pouch, nice big fat one.

Both have been "installed", the berry pouch underneath a canteen pouch, the WIMP under a C9 pouch. When I reattached the canteen pouch, the silly velcro/ladder lock fasteners couldn't quite reach, so I only pulled a centimeter through (Could have gotten more through, but it would have made the canteen hard to get in and out), and just tacked it onto itself with a needle and a bit of thread. Used a pair of TV remotes to simulate rifle mags in the WIMP when I was tightening, seemed to fit just fine. Didn't need to tack the the fastener onto itself, fit just fine.

Over all, pleased so far.


----------



## JDMCRX (6 Sep 2007)

Well got my berry pouches nice constrution i realy like them. To bad i got them a day before they went on sale 

Ill post pics friday.

Josh


----------



## Thorvald (7 Sep 2007)

My pair of pouches arrived today, mounted without any real issues.  I used a pair of mags at first for spacing but then simply found that the velcro straps made for a perfect size automatically, simply pull them through the buckle until the all the velcro is through both holes of the buckle, then fold the velcro down.  This makes the straps lock nicely (as the strap cannot pull back through as the velcro edges fold back and get caught on the buckles) and leaves just enough room for mags or other misc bits (bug juice, cam paint tubes, etc).

I was not able to fit my CP Gear FMP pouch (well it "just" fit) but possibly you could loosen off the straps and have no issue.

The only thing that might become a problem at a later date is the zipper handles, there are none...  They are paracord straps that normally have a tendency to untie on other products but these look pretty sturdy, time will tell.

Damn handy item and really clears out the pockets of misc crap that tends to collect.  Have to see how they work out in the field but I don't expect any issues.

Get em' while they're hot 

Cheers


----------



## JDMCRX (18 Sep 2007)

Well put them on the other night here are some pics. You can fit 2 DVD's side by side in each pouch that is the max you can put in. So that can give u a basis of what size items fit in them. I like them, I will not be going in the field anytime soon that I know of so will not know how they fair out for a while.

Here are 3 pictures for people wondering how they look on the TV.






One with one DVD in it




Another with 2 DVD case's all the way in.


----------



## PaulD (7 Oct 2007)

I tried mounting the pouch as shown (with the opening facing up) but I found it difficult to pull out my FMP vertically so instead I rotated the pouch 90 degrees so the opening is now facing forward.  Just my 0.02.


----------



## JDMCRX (15 Oct 2007)

I was having trouble doing the same. Im gonna rotate my pouches all forward. Cause i tend to have my TV sit higher then normal.


----------



## DirtyDog (16 Oct 2007)

I got to check out a bunch of CP stuff I hadn't seen firsthand before at the road show here in Pet last night and it was nice to meet Matt and talk to him in person.  I was going to order some stuff but held off and will head back tonight or tommorow, which is kind of good since I have a question I'm hoping someone here has some experience with.

I was going to go ahead and get either 2 Berry pouches, or 1 Berry puch and a WIMP.  However, as per our unit SOPs, the bayonet and scabard are attatched horizontally over the C9 pouch on the left side (SOPs are 2 C9 pouches).  It would seem that access to a Berry or WIMP would be significantly difficult with the bayonet blocking the way.  Anyone experience this?


----------



## JDMCRX (17 Oct 2007)

Yeah i went and met him today at the legion in pet. 

As for the bayonet being on the left side makes getting into the berry pouch a off the person task. The only thing i could say is try mounting the pouches faces to the front but this may be hard with the C9 pouches??. Or rig a way that on the left side the C9 pouches face up the berry pouch faces the front and the bayonet ontop?


----------



## DirtyDog (17 Oct 2007)

I ended up ordering a pair of Berry pouches tonight from Matt (among a few other things).  I'll see what I can figure out on the bayonet side.  I decide against a WIMP as I'll most likely never have to carry more the 5 mags in Canada and I hope not to have to wear a TV anywhere else.


----------

